# School children - personal accident insurance



## zag (14 Sep 2004)

mini-zag has just started school and amongst the pieces of paperwork to come home with him was a request from the school that the parents consider taking out Personal Accident Insurance through a group scheme.  It doesn't cost much, so I have no problem paying for it, but I have just never come across it before.

They say that it covers situations where the school has been shown not to have been negligent - the PAI policy pays out in these instances instead of the school policy.  Alternatively, many parents may simply feel it is easier to claim against their own policy instead of making a claim against the school and having to *prove* negligence agasint them.

I have a feeling that there is a certain element of keeping the schools premium down by being able to show that a large number of pupils have their own insurance.

Is this a normal part of the school expenses ?

z

p.s. I see those canny insurers are increasing the inclusions to exlude those popular activities - aeronautics and Military, Air Force or Naval service or full time employment.  Sure if they can't be doing this type of stuff what can 4 year olds be up to ?


----------



## jem (14 Sep 2004)

It is in the school that our two kids go to down here in tipp.We pay it each year for both of them.


----------



## rainyday (14 Sep 2004)

Mmmm - Wonder if anyone is getting commission on these deals?


----------



## ajapale (14 Sep 2004)

Our child 's school uses alliaze [broken link removed]
I havent paid yet but will let you know how I get on.

A google search for (personal accident insurance and scoil) gets a few hits.

ajapale


----------



## lorraine (14 Sep 2004)

*school insurance*

I took out this cover - there was an option for 24 hour cover for a few pounds (back then) more.  Claimed for dental expenses when my daughter fell outside of school hours!   Also another friend (on my recomendation) claimed and was reimburses when her child injured her mouth after diving in a swimming pool! so yes it is worth while !


----------



## ajapale (14 Sep 2004)

*Re: school insurance*

Thats interesting Lorraine, I wonder if the school deal is the best deal? Should we take Mary Harneys advice and shop around?
ajapale


----------



## zag (15 Sep 2004)

*Re: school insurance*

Oh, it's all very confusing . . .

I thought between VHI and EHIC and what not I would be covered for all this sort of stuff.  Do I need to get personal injury cover for myself too ?  So what's the story with VHI ?

The amount involved is only €8, so I would feel a bit dumb if he did need some treatment and none of the other insurances or public cover was of any use.  I reckon I will take it out, but I was just surprised that I headn't heard of ti for school kids before.

z


----------



## John (15 Sep 2004)

*Compo culture*

Other than for serious injuries, why is this needed at all ?

Isn't getting stitches and sprains all part of growing up? Why do people feel the need to run out and make a claim against our cash strapped schools ?

It's as bad as stealing, or tax evasion


----------



## ajapale (15 Sep 2004)

*Children's Personal Accident Insurance*

*Children's Personal Accident Insurance*

John,

Perhaps you could make your (interesting) Compo Culture observations over on LOS and allow this equally interesting thread develop along objective lines. Thanks  

I like zag had never heard of this type of insurance and am wondering whether it is neccessary or good value. It would be good to know who the providers are, what cover is provided and what the costs might be. It might also be interesting to know whether children are already covered under other policies.

A quick google search over at rollercoaster.ie did not get anything.
ajapale


----------



## Marion (15 Sep 2004)

Brennan insurance covers second level schools - at least the few I am familiar with. Cost is the same as the company linked by ajapale - €8 and €5.

Do you need it? That's up to each parent to decide. It's an optional form of insurance. The schools don't push it. All children are informed of its existence and are given the forms to bring home. Rainyday, who do you think might be making commission?

They offered one for teachers but all teachers on the staff would have to sign up. One in all in! This was a non-runner for the staffs where I have worked.

Marion :hat


----------



## rainyday (15 Sep 2004)

> Rainyday, who do you think might be making commission?


Dunno - The school? A broker?


----------



## Tommy (15 Sep 2004)

IMHO John's concerns are quite appropriate to this discussions. Although I'm no expert on insurance, I always thought there was a written/unwritten principle in insurance matters that (for reasons of protection of vulnerable children) a parent should not benefit financially through injury or death of a child. I wonder does this product contravene this principle if indeed it isn't a figment of my imagination?


----------



## zag (15 Sep 2004)

The point of this insurance cover is that you *don't* "make a claim against our cash strapped schools" - you make it against the policy you took out and the school isn't involved.

I'm not sure what Johns concern is.

Is taking out insurance to cover an event and then claiming when the event takes place a crime or a sin ?  Or is it the purpose of taking out an insurance policy ?

Getting cuts and bruises is part of growing up.  Covering yourself for large medical expenditure is part of being grown up.

Tommy - the principle you talk about may well exist, but I'm not sure that anyone is talking about benefiting from the events.  The aim (as I see it) is to be covered for expenses that arise, not to be compensated, but maybe I'm missing something.

z


----------

